# Boots Skincare



## Nicala (Aug 24, 2009)

I can't believe I haven't seen a thread on Boots yet!

Today I bought 3 products, scar serum, shine control lotion & botanics skin brightening gel cleanser. So far I love it!

I would love to hear from the Specktra community about their favorite Boots products and absolute must haves!


----------



## nashoba95 (Aug 24, 2009)

Hmmmm.....I don't have any. But i too would love to know what people like about the line. I've only seen the Boots line at Target. Does anyone else sell this line?


----------



## Nicala (Aug 24, 2009)

I think it's only Target!

I'll update if the products are effective or not.


----------



## xxemmzxx (Aug 24, 2009)

I have the botanics toner and I really like it! It contains African Clay which falls to the bottom of the bottle so u have to shake it up before use.

It has really helped to unclog my pores and it leaves my skin feeling soft and refreshed.

Says on the bottle for blemish prone skin - would recommend


----------



## cazgh (Aug 24, 2009)

I bought the hydrating facial mask which was supposed to be ok for sensitive skin and it burned - I couldn't even put it all over my face before I had to take it off.  Shame cos it sounded really nice.  I gave it away.

I do have really sensitve skin - and this stuff made it redder for a couple of days until it recovered...


----------



## xxemmzxx (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cazgh* 

 
_I bought the hydrating facial mask which was supposed to be ok for sensitive skin and it burned - I couldn't even put it all over my face before I had to take it off. Shame cos it sounded really nice. I gave it away.

I do have really sensitve skin - and this stuff made it redder for a couple of days until it recovered... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Aww that sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...this is the only product I have tried from the line so will need to try out a few more n see what I think.


----------



## malika (Aug 24, 2009)

Boots is the largest drugstore chain in the UK. They sell medicine, prescriptions, diapers, skin care, makeup, fruit, lunch, shampoo, glasses, prosthetics +++++

In their smaller shops they focus mostly on their own line skincare and makeup, but on the high street they sell high-end as well. Dior, Estee Lauder, Chanel, Clinique, Clarins, Urban Decay, Too Faced, and Benefit.

I find their own label very satisfactory indeed! They have a vast array of their own 'labels': essential, expert, gorgeous feet (it's perfect! I love the foot cream in a tub), blemish complex, botanics, organic surge, No 7 (the beauty serum is extremely popular in UK), 
I use regularly their expert shaving foam, feminine wash, sensitive facial wash, day cream, essential body lotion. 


If you have access to boots products, check them out! they are usually great quality and very affordable.


----------



## RedRibbon (Aug 24, 2009)

The skin care stuff is okish but not something I always go for.  If you get the makeup in America then the only thing really worth checking out is the eye pencils, I call them my "Urban Decay/Stila pencils for the day time", they ahve the same kinda colours and the same brightness but somehow look softer and more apt for daytime wear.  The glosses and lipsticks should be left alone though.

I used the serum and didn't see much difference and the wipes which people rave about made my face feel slimy, dry and itchy at the same time.


----------



## cindiaz (Aug 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nashoba95* 

 
_Hmmmm.....I don't have any. But i too would love to know what people like about the line. I've only seen the Boots line at Target. Does anyone else sell this line?_

 

Yes,CVS Pharmacy,hth.


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 24, 2009)

i really like the boots tea tree and witch hazel range. they do a double ended stick - one end with tea tree gel and the other end has witch hazel. great for zapping spots fast!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 24, 2009)

I've just bought the Botanics Moisturizing Deep Clean Foam or something like that. It was recommended to me on another forum, and so far, I love it! Takes off all my makeup without stripping my skin, and my skin is actually looking better since I started using it. I hope it keeps up!


----------



## chocokitty (Aug 24, 2009)

I went to the Boots drugstore in London 3 years ago and I didn't know what to get, at the time, we didn't carry Boots at Target or CVS.  They had Buy 2, Get 1 on the lipsticks and glosses so that is what I got and I loved it!

I'm going back to London in October so I will be interested to see what other products are recommended so I can this to my list.


----------



## anita22 (Aug 24, 2009)

I only moved to the UK this year and Boots is my favourite store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the Boots Expert range in particular is great quality for the price. I love their Instant Matte and Shine Control lotion, they're the best quality oil-control products I've found and are dirt cheap.


----------



## Kinderwhore (Aug 29, 2009)

I've just started using Boots' Brazil Nut & Vanilla shower wash and the Brazil Nut & Vanilla body butter and I can't stop smelling myself. I mean, seriously, these are the most amazing scented products I have ever worn. It's very sweet and caramel-y and so definitely not for everyone, but I'm actually experiencing that my mood's being lifted (no, *really*) because I feel all clean and ~*~pretty~*~.

Con: People keep sniffing me. It's almost a little creepy.

Also, the Wild Strawberry scented body scrub is brilliant. I'm officially falling in love with Boots.


----------



## Nicala (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RedRibbon* 

 
_The skin care stuff is okish but not something I always go for.  If you get the makeup in America then the only thing really worth checking out is the eye pencils, I call them my "Urban Decay/Stila pencils for the day time", they ahve the same kinda colours and the same brightness but somehow look softer and more apt for daytime wear.  The glosses and lipsticks should be left alone though.

I used the serum and didn't see much difference and the wipes which people rave about made my face feel slimy, dry and itchy at the same time._

 
Ooh.. I'm tempted to try the eyeliners now! Any colors you recommend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i really like the boots tea tree and witch hazel range. they do a double ended stick - one end with tea tree gel and the other end has witch hazel. great for zapping spots fast!_

 
That sounds a lot like something I would need.. I don't think I've seen it in the US though.. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *anita22* 

 
_I only moved to the UK this year and Boots is my favourite store 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I think the Boots Expert range in particular is great quality for the price. I love their Instant Matte and Shine Control lotion, they're the best quality oil-control products I've found and are dirt cheap._

 
I'm in love with the Shine Control Lotion!

How long does the Instant Matte keep you matte? I've been eying it every time I go to Target!


Has anyone tried the microdermabration type thingy?
Any recs for under eye area?


----------



## EleanorDanger (Sep 9, 2009)

I only really use the Botantics range on my skin - it's cheap but effective. I have the eye-make up remover which works well (£2), the clay toner which I really love (£3), the pore-refining moisturiser SPF 15 which is really nice and light (£5) and the clay mask which is really awesome (£4). I also use the red shampoo & conditioner (both for £3 on deal, normally £2 each) which make my hair feel great (I always buy cheap shampoo though). 
Plus they always have deals on so you can get them cheaper, I think it's 3 for 2 at the moment. I rarely re-purchase the same products but with these I will.


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Ooh.. I'm tempted to try the eyeliners now! Any colors you recommend? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



_

 
I have brown eyes and I've got their pencils in turquoise and purple. They are one of the few things from the No7 range that I love.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 9, 2009)

i quite like the no7 make up remover / cleanser/ toner wipes that you can get for £6.50.  i always stock up when they have the £5 voucher offer so they're only £1.50. i used them to remove eye make up before washing my face with purity


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 9, 2009)

I've been doing an inventory of my makeup by taking photos so I took a photo of the two pencils I was talking about, I had to edit the colours a bit but this is the colour you get from them when you apply them 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 That's my blogging/middle name, I can assure you these pencils are mine!


----------



## Nicala (Sep 19, 2009)

Those eyeliners look amazing! I don't think they sell 'em in the US though.. I can't even find them on the website!


----------



## NatalieMT (Sep 19, 2009)

The only item I've bought from Boots recently skincare wise has been the Cucumber Cleansing Wipes, they're really good value for money I believe it's 2 packets for £3 - so I give the other to my sister! I find they're gentle and do the job just as good as any of the branded varieties.

I'm liking the sound of the scar cream that Nubletta posted she had bought, I'll definitely look out for that.


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nubletta* 

 
_Those eyeliners look amazing! I don't think they sell 'em in the US though.. I can't even find them on the website!_

 
Hey,

Here is the link to the UK site, it lets you see what the full length pencil looks like as No7 do three eye pencils that I'm aware of:

No7 Metallic Eye Pencil - Boots


----------



## lexijojohnson (May 25, 2011)

I don't know about their other skincare items, but their face wipes are my fave!  the 4-in-1, those are great!


----------

